# Kommentare zu: Entwicklung der Angelzeitschriften



## Anglerboard-Team (26. April 2006)

Hier  gibts die Infos, ab hier könnt Ihr kommentieren und diskutieren>>>


----------



## FoolishFarmer (26. April 2006)

*AW: Kommentare zu: Entwicklung der Angelzeitschriften*

Ehrlich gesagt wundert mich die langfristige Entwicklung der Blinker-Auflage nicht besonders. Die Storys sind imho dieselben (über die Jahre hinweg), die Rekord-Fisch-Propaganda ist für die meisten Angler überzogen (die lesen dann eh ihre Karpfenzeitung) und nicht zuletzt der Schreibstil wird immer trivialer.
Meiner Ansicht nach ist die Fisch&Fang die qualifiziertere "Fach"-Zeitung.

Die Preise sind allerdings bei beiden Zeitschriften total überzogen (vgl. vor 10 jahren: 3,50 DM)! Immerhin bekommt man bei der Fisch&Fang noch ne DVD dabei...

Mein persönliches Fazit:
Abonnent bin ich schon seit 2001 bei keiner der beiden Zeitungen mehr - gekauft hab ich mir seitdem auch nur noch 3 Exemplare (vor lauter Langeweile am Flughafen)... aber für mal eben bisl drin stöbern während meine Freundin nach Romanen im Buchhandel guckt reicht´s eigentlich! |supergri 
Das AB find ich da doch wesentlich aufschlussreicher, interessanter und eben auch günstiger! :m


----------



## cbrr (28. April 2006)

*AW: Kommentare zu: Entwicklung der Angelzeitschriften*

Hallo,

bin von keiner Abonent, lese aber alle fast regelmäßig (auf Toillete braucht ein Mann das). Blinker würde ich fast abonnieren. 35€ Prämie und 39€ oder so zahlen fürs Jahr wär ein guter Deal. Dann Frau, Tochter, Vater usw.usw. Aber mich stört die Werbung total. Nicht nur beim Blinker auch bei Fisch&Fang, Rute&Rolle (in den Schwesterzeitschriften steht eh das selbe) und auch bei Pc-Zeitungen etc. Schlägt man das Deckblatt um sieht man direkt Werbung und meißtens zieht die sich auch durchs Heft. Soll heißen: Wer am dicksten Werbung macht ist auch in allen Tests top. Dann die tollen Reportagen wo auf jedem Bild der Autor mit Werbeaufdruck ausgestattet ist und schwärmt wie toll der neue Köder ist |gr: Denke da lieber an "früher" (ist ja noch nicht so lange her). An nem kleinen Bach mit Stock, Wasserkugel und nem Wurm als Köder Forellen fangen. Ganz nach dem Motto: Einfach fängt besser! 

Fazit: Papier ist geduldig und das Geschriebene besteht auch nur aus Buchstaben.


----------



## Dorschbremse (21. Juli 2006)

*AW: Kommentare zu: Entwicklung der Angelzeitschriften*

Habe von F&F und Blinker die kompl. Jahrgänge von 97 bis 03 liegen.
In 03 hab ich´s dann bleiben lassen, da ich meinte nur noch Widerholungen vorgesetzt zu bekommen (-so wie bei ARD u. ZDF).
|supergri |supergri .
Die Preisgestaltung der Blätter lässt einen Glauben, daß man die Zeitung nach dem Lesen auch Rauchen kann.;+ 

Die DVD´s krieg ich von meinem Dad. 
Die relevanten Innovationen und Tips hole ich mir seit neuestem HIER!
-Ohne 20 Seiten Werbung am Ende!-


----------



## Acipenser (23. Juli 2006)

*AW: Kommentare zu: Entwicklung der Angelzeitschriften*

Habe vor einigen Jahren die Rute&Rolle abonniert, allerdings nur, weil ich die Prämie (Überlebensanzug) gut gebrauchen konnte. 

Inzwischen muss ich mir auch überlegen, ob ich das noch weiterführe oder nicht. Inhaltlich ist es wie bei den anderen Zeitschriften eigentlich immer der gleiche Themenkreis und die Zeiten, als ich die R&R gleich verschlang, wenn sie im Briefkasten landete, sind vorbei.

Schade drum, ich würde gerne mal etwas lesen über das Angeln in Portugal, Spanien, Frankreich, Italien, Türkei, Holland, Belgien. Aber ausser Norwegen und Dänemark gibts bei denen leider nichts.


----------



## Christian D (24. Juli 2006)

*AW: Kommentare zu: Entwicklung der Angelzeitschriften*

Habe mir vor einigen Jahren noch regelmäßig alle 3 großen Zeitschriften paralell gegönnt. Mittlerweile kaufe ich entscheidend weniger!
Warum? Ganz einfach, es handelt sich bei fast allen Artikeln, die man da so liest um reine werbetexte. Wenn Max Nollert über das Fischen an Flüssen schreibt, werden automatisch und natürlich rein zufälligerweise die Boilies seiner Range erwähnt.#t 

Noch schlimmer sind Artikel aus den Reihen dem Quantum-Team:
Der Angler steht mit dem Rücken zur Kamera in Richtung Wasser und wirft die Rute aus. seine Schirmmütze dabei natürlich mitm schirm nach hinten aufgesetzt. Drauf steht zufälligerweise Quantum. Nächstes Bild: Die Boilies werden aufs Haar gezogen. Natürlich Quantum Boilies und Quantum Dips. Die Mütze mit dem Quantum-Emblem natürlich diesesmal gewendet und richtig rum auf.Zufall? Es gab auch mal von Starbaits n artikel, der genauso inszeniert war.

Es gibt ettliche solcher Beispiele! Mittlerweile suche ich sogar ganz gezielt die Artikel durch und stöbere die verdeckte Werbung auf. Macht echt Spass! Und man glaubt gar nicht, wo Firmenemblems so überall platziert werden!Achtet mal drauf! Ich meine nicht nur die Geräteempfehlungen, sondern achtet auf die Illustrationen!


----------



## Astan (25. Juli 2006)

*AW: Kommentare zu: Entwicklung der Angelzeitschriften*

Moin!

Ich habe seit einigen Jahren die Fisch&Fang abonniert. Ich freue mich jeden Monat auf das Magazin und besonders auf die DVD dabei. Inzwischen ziehe ich mir erst die DVD rein und blätter erst anschließend durch das Heft.
Die Qualität der Filmbeiträge hat deutlich zugenommen und es wird dort auch nichts geschönt. Da sind dann auch mal Beiträge dabei, bei denen nichts gefangen wird oder die einzige Tagesausbeute ein untermaßiger Hecht von 25cm ist.
Die Heftbeiträge sind ungefähr seit dem letzten Jahr deutlich praxisorientierter geworden und Heft und Film-CD ergänzen sich nach meiner Meinug sehr gut. Ich bin mit der F&F sehr zufrieden und halte auch den Preis von 4 Euronen für (Heft + DVD-inzwischen 90 min) für ganz ok (billiger wäre mir natürlich auch recht ).

Den Blinker habe ich mir früher des öfteren am Kiosk gekauft. Die allzu aufdringliche Schleichwerbung und die hier schon erwähnten übermäßigen Sensationsmeldungen haben mich aber auf die Dauer abgeschreckt. 

bis denne
Guido


----------



## petrikasus (25. Juli 2006)

*AW: Kommentare zu: Entwicklung der Angelzeitschriften*

@Astan: Bin vollauf Deiner Meinung und halte es genau so. 

Christian D hat auch recht, solche Beiträge gibt es immer wieder. Allerdings kann ich es auch nachvollziehen, dass der Markt halt sich in diese Richtung entwickelt.


----------



## sevone (25. Juli 2006)

*AW: Kommentare zu: Entwicklung der Angelzeitschriften*

ich lese ESOX (schwesterzeitung vom Blinker) seit 1994 und hab seit 1996 ein abo zu laufen. der preis ist mit 1,55euros moderat, und drin steht das selbe wie im blinker, nur ohne die vielen seiten werbung am ende.
das sich die artikel, bzw. deren inhalte wiederholen ist aber wirklich nicht unwahr. den praxisbeiträgen kann ich mittlerweile kaum etwas abgewinnen, alles hat man schon mal irgendwo gelesen: im sommer werden oberflächenköder und das angeln zwischen kraut erläutert, und dass bertus rozemeijer seine hechte bei 35grad in der mittagshitze fängt.
zum herbst gibts dann ein 10seitiges hecht special, im winter füttert michael schlögl nur mit einer hand voll pinkies die minirotaugen im industriehafen an, und im frühjahr kann ich mich immer über einen schönen artikel freunen, indem ich erfahre dass die ersten sonnenstahlen die satzkarpfen vom letzten jahr wachrütteln.
trotzdem möchte ich den ESOX nicht missen, er ist teil meines alltages seit ich 8 bin und das soll auch so bleiben.
ach ja, das mit der werbung stimmt auch total, siehe ESOX 08/2006 seite 16-19: uli beyer bastel einen artikel um ein gerät, das man in deutschland nur in seinem laden kaufen kann. schön auch seite 68, das unterste bild rechts. jetzt weiss ich, bei welchem hersteller ich miniwobbler suchen muss....


----------



## heinzrch (25. Juli 2006)

*AW: Kommentare zu: Entwicklung der Angelzeitschriften*

ich lese Blinker, Raubfisch und F&F regelmäßig seit 1984. Interessant ist es, (im Winter...) mal nen Zeitsprung zu machen, und die Hefte mit jeweils 10 Jahren dazwischen zu lesen.
Es ist traurig, wenn man sieht, wie sich die Werbung entwickelt hat....
Wenn ich nur eine Zeitschrift lesen müsste (wollte), wäre es die Fisch und Fang, die DVD finde ich auch sehr gut.
Vor allem der Johannes Dietel ist mein Favorit, der bringt immer richtig gute Laune rüber


----------



## Christian D (25. Juli 2006)

*AW: Kommentare zu: Entwicklung der Angelzeitschriften*

Johannes Dietl ist klasse! Es gibt doch noch Angler, die sich wie ein Kind freuen, auch wenn nur ein handlanger Barsch an der rute hängt!
"Jeder gefangene Barsch ist ein schöner Barsch" sagte er mal voller Begeisterung in einem Video! 
Leider ist bei vielen diese kindliche Freude etwas verloren gegangen. ´Leider auch bei mir.
Er ist ein angler mit Herz!!!#6


----------



## petrikasus (25. Juli 2006)

*AW: Kommentare zu: Entwicklung der Angelzeitschriften*

Als Favoriten von den FuF DVD´s bevorzuge ich Matze Koch. Er nimmt sich selbst nicht so ernst und stellt damit seinen Beitrag in ein anderes Licht und distanziert sich somit von vielen anderen Fremdautoren. Zudem erkenne ich nicht, dass er markengebunden ist.


----------



## Global Playboy (25. Juli 2006)

*AW: Kommentare zu: Entwicklung der Angelzeitschriften*

Ich habe letzte Woche erst den Blinker von 1998 bis 2002 entsorgt.
Lange Zeit hatte ich diese Zeitschrift abonniert. Ich habe im laufe der Zeit festgestellt das ich die Zeitschrift nur kurz durchblättere und meistens davon schon gelangweilt war. Deswegen habe ich das Abo abbestellt und die Zeitschriften hatten für mich keinen Wert.
Ich habe keine Zeitschrift aboniert. Hole mir nur ab und zu am Kiosk die Anglerwoche. Ist echt ne Top Zeitschrift. Nicht zu überladen, günstig und die Artikel sind aktuell und ansprechend.
Aber in informativ und aktuell ist das Anglerboard durch nichts zu übertreffen. Daumen hoch!


----------



## esox_105 (25. Juli 2006)

*AW: Kommentare zu: Entwicklung der Angelzeitschriften*

Ich habe das F & F Abo eigentlich nur noch wegen den DVD`s, denn wie schon einige Vorposter schrieben, wiederholen sich die Themen der Artikel Jahr für Jahr und die Werbung geht mir auch auf den Keks.

Aber die DVD`s, können sich wirklich sehen lassen und werden immer besser.


----------



## Christian D (25. Juli 2006)

*AW: Kommentare zu: Entwicklung der Angelzeitschriften*

Matze Koch ist immer sehr selbstironisch. zumindest hat man den Eindruck, aber das macht ihn sehr sympatisch. Habe immer schwierigkeiten, ihn ernst zu nehmen, denn er nimmt sich ganz schön selbst auf die schippe. Sein Video vom "Ufer-Schleppen" find ich sehr amüsant!


----------



## ostseeangler27 (13. November 2006)

*AW: Kommentare zu: Entwicklung der Angelzeitschriften*



Dorschbremse-Ri schrieb:


> Die Preisgestaltung der Blätter lässt einen Glauben, daß man die Zeitung nach dem Lesen auch Rauchen kann.;+ -


 
jupp da hast du 100% recht!!

und die artikel sind eh immer das selbe, auch wenn mal etwas gekürzt oder verändert|kopfkrat  egal bei welcher zeitschrift!
habe nur Kutter&küste im abbo ,wenn auch nicht mehr lang!|wavey:


----------



## meeresdrachen (6. Dezember 2006)

*AW: Kommentare zu: Entwicklung der Angelzeitschriften*

@all,

habe R u.R und K u.K im Abo.
Was auffällt ist--Norwegen,Norwegen,Norwegen.
Ist ja auch kein Wunder,wenn die Redakteure da
(nebenberuflich??) involviert sind.
Kaum was über Irland,Holland--das liegt vor der
Tür und ist gut zu erreichen.
Oder über DK,dem Ziel vieler Urlaubsangler.
Norwegen wird,wie ich glaube,aufgrund der
15kg-Geschichte,einen anglerischen Niedergang
erfahren(ist so ein Gefühl).
Die Fleischmacher werden sowieso woanders hin
ausweichen.
Aber ich schweife ab.
Mit Petri Heil
meeresdachen aus Kiel

Watt wär´n wa ohne Wattwurm?


----------



## Acipenser (8. Dezember 2006)

*AW: Kommentare zu: Entwicklung der Angelzeitschriften*

Habe inzwischen mein R&R Abo gekündigt, die Werbung war weniger das Problem, irgendwie müssen die sich ja finanzieren. Wie schor vorher geschrieben: es fehlen einfach die neuen Inputs. Zu gerne hätte ich mal etwas über Belgien gelesen, die Osterschelde, das Greveling Meer oder ein Special über die Ost- und Nordfriesischen Inseln. Es ist zu einseitig. Wollen wirklich alle nur nach Norwegen?

Schönes Wochenende


----------



## Barschfeind (8. Dezember 2006)

*AW: Kommentare zu: Entwicklung der Angelzeitschriften*

[FONT=&quot]Ich habe mal die Werbung in der Angelwoche gezählt.
Mein Ergebnis ist: Von 40 Seiten Zeitung waren 14 Seiten Werbung und Anzeigen aber der Preis ist um 25 Cent teuerer geworden.[/FONT]


----------



## arno (8. Dezember 2006)

*AW: Kommentare zu: Entwicklung der Angelzeitschriften*

Moin.
Das Problem ist, das zu wenig über das normal Angeln drinn steht.
Ich meine damit, die meisten Angler angeln an durchschnittlichen Flüßen und nicht dem Rhein, Donau oder Norwegen oder sonstwas.
Wenns um Anfüttern geht, wird immer nur von Fertigfutter geschrieben, Marke so und so.
Boilis das selbe.
Dann Wiederholung auf Wiederholung nur andere Bilder.
Reklame ist in diesen Heften nicht verkehrt, da man ja als Angler Neuigkeiten erfahren will.
Ich für meinen Teil , kaufe keine Anglerzeitschriften mehr.
Eigendlich taugen die nur noch als Klolektüre und dafür sind sie zu teuer.


----------



## Bartemann (11. Dezember 2006)

*AW: Kommentare zu: Entwicklung der Angelzeitschriften*



meeresdrachen schrieb:


> @all,
> 
> habe R u.R und K u.K im Abo.
> Was auffällt ist--Norwegen,Norwegen,Norwegen.
> ...


 


Du sprichst mir aus dem Herzen !!!!


----------



## Bartemann (11. Dezember 2006)

*AW: Kommentare zu: Entwicklung der Angelzeitschriften*

Die Angelzeitungen sind ein Forom einiger weniger ( mit verlaub ) Wichtigtuher, oder mit komerziellen Interessen. Jeder der ein Manuskript ( in dreifacher Ausführung ) an die Zeitung schickt, bekommt den Artikel veröffendlicht. Dürfen sich dann "freie Mitarbeiter" schimpfen. Dieses nehmen dann insbesondere geltungsbedürftige Angler, die in hochtrabenden Worten und mit möglichst vielen Fremdworten, ihre Erfolgsgeschichte mitteilen wollen, wahr. Meist wird die Geschichte auch noch ein bischen Ausgeschmückt und Specktakuler dargestellt. Oder es handelt sich um Leute die durch eine Interesante Angelgeschichte die Nachfrage nach gewissen Angelgeräten steigern wollen.
Wer nur ein wenig Ahnung vom Angeln hat und den ein, oder anderen Artikel kritischer liest, wird feststellen, das das so nicht stimmt wie dargestellt. Insbesondere wenn man die Örtlichkeiten des Geschehens selbst kennt.
Amüsant finde ich oftmal die Abbildungen der Riesenfische.
War selbst jahrelang "Wiegestation" und weis wie man aus "ganz Klein, ganz Groß" macht.
J.H.


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 11191 (11. Dezember 2006)

*AW: Kommentare zu: Entwicklung der Angelzeitschriften*

habe mich letzten monat wieder über den blinker geärgert und ihn dann gekündigt per telefon die dame  sagte sie sind ja über 20 jahre kunde bei uns aber warum ich gekündigt habe danach wurde nicht gefragt!!!#d


----------



## Itets (29. Januar 2007)

*AW: Kommentare zu: Entwicklung der Angelzeitschriften*

Hi 
ich habe seit 91 (war damals 8 und bin heute 23) jede Blinkerausgabe. D.h. der Blinker begleitet mich eigentlich meine komplette Angellaufbahn.
Im Gegensatz zu den meisten anderen hier finde ich nicht, dass der Blinker schlechter geworden ist. Um so mehr bin ich verwundert, dass die Auflage langfristig um über 40 % gefallen ist. Die viele (und zumeist schlechte Werbung, gönnt sich eigentlich kein Hersteller eine Werbeagentur?) Werbung stört schon, hat aber meines erachtens im Verhältnis nicht zugenommen. Ebenso könnte der Preis niedriger sein, aber man gönnt sich ja sonst nichts. Dennoch fiebere ich jeden Monat dem Tag entgegen, an dem die Zeitschrift eintrifft. Hin und wieder lese ich auch die R und R, die kann aber lange nicht mit dem Blinker mithalten, sowie die F + F, auch hier kann mich die Zeitschrift alleine nicht überzeugen. Dickes Plus ist aber die DVD !! 
Vielleicht ist es auch eine eher emotionale als rationale Sache, aber ohne den Blinker würde mir schon was fehlen.

Gruß
itets

(um eventuellen Kommentaren entgegenzuwirken: Nein ich bekomme kein Geld vom Blinker und aus meiner Verwandtschaft arbeitet auch niemand dort. )


----------



## Nordlichtangler (29. Januar 2007)

*AW: Kommentare zu: Entwicklung der Angelzeitschriften*



arno schrieb:


> Eigendlich taugen die nur noch als Klolektüre und dafür sind sie zu teuer.


Haste schön gesagt!


----------



## Dxlfxn (29. Januar 2007)

*AW: Kommentare zu: Entwicklung der Angelzeitschriften*

Ein Thema, was mich wirklich interessiert und auch frustriert.
Ich habe hunderte dieser Zeitschriften gekauft und gelesen. Dazu habe ich viele Extrahefte, Bücher und Videos dieser Verlage. Irgendwann kam der Punkt, an dem ich keine Lust mehr hatte. Die meisten Artikel werden mehrfach verwertet. Sie landen in der Zeitschrift, dem Sonderheft und auch noch in den Büchern. Echter Journalismus findet kaum noch statt. Irgendwie sind alle den Inserenten verpflichtet oder man will eigenen Interessen als Brassen, Schleien, Wels oder weiß ich was für ein Guru nachgehen.
Der lesende geneigte Leser ist eigentlich garnicht mehr erforderlich. Der Verkauf eines interessanten Heftes hat nur noch den Grund, die Werbebotschaft als verkauft abzubuchen. Der Verkauf der Heftchen ist eigentlich völlig uninteressant, da diese bereits durch die Werbeverträge überbezahlt sind. Ein  Grund für die seltsamen Prämien, die immer wieder für neue Abonnenten sorgen sollen.
Interessante Artikel können doch garnicht erst entstehen, wenn die Berichtenden entweder vom Reiseveranstalter, anderen Leistungsanbietern oder der Geräteindustrie gesponsert werden.


----------



## Hechthunter21 (29. Januar 2007)

*AW: Kommentare zu: Entwicklung der Angelzeitschriften*



Bartemann schrieb:


> Die Angelzeitungen sind ein Forom einiger weniger ( mit verlaub ) Wichtigtuher, oder mit komerziellen Interessen. Jeder der ein Manuskript ( in dreifacher Ausführung ) an die Zeitung schickt, bekommt den Artikel veröffendlicht. Dürfen sich dann "freie Mitarbeiter" schimpfen. Dieses nehmen dann insbesondere geltungsbedürftige Angler, die in hochtrabenden Worten und mit möglichst vielen Fremdworten, ihre Erfolgsgeschichte mitteilen wollen, wahr. Meist wird die Geschichte auch noch ein bischen Ausgeschmückt und Specktakuler dargestellt. Oder es handelt sich um Leute die durch eine Interesante Angelgeschichte die Nachfrage nach gewissen Angelgeräten steigern wollen.
> Wer nur ein wenig Ahnung vom Angeln hat und den ein, oder anderen Artikel kritischer liest, wird feststellen, das das so nicht stimmt wie dargestellt. Insbesondere wenn man die Örtlichkeiten des Geschehens selbst kennt.
> Amüsant finde ich oftmal die Abbildungen der Riesenfische.
> War selbst jahrelang "Wiegestation" und weis wie man aus "ganz Klein, ganz Groß" macht.
> J.H.


 
gefällt mir deine Meinung!

Grüsse aus Indien


----------



## Thomas090883 (29. Januar 2007)

*AW: Kommentare zu: Entwicklung der Angelzeitschriften*

Hi,
ich kauf mir jene Zeitschrift die ich für mich interessant finde aber ein muss ist die Angelwoche die is billig und hat das Gewässertelegram wo eben steht wo grad was läuft.
Zweiter Favourit ist die F&F ebenfalls großes Plus wegen der DVD.
Noch ein Anliegen wegen der zu hohen Preise wollt mir letztens mal die "Fliegenfischen"(ist glaub ich auch ne Tochterzeitschrift von F&F) kaufen 8,50€ das is mir Persönlich dann doch bissel viel nur weil es dort Speziell ums Fliegenfischen geht.
Aber bei den Carp Geschichten ists ja auch nich anders.

Gruß Thomas


----------



## Hechthunter21 (29. Januar 2007)

*AW: Kommentare zu: Entwicklung der Angelzeitschriften*



Thomas090883 schrieb:


> Hi,
> ich kauf mir jene Zeitschrift die ich für mich interessant finde aber ein muss ist die Angelwoche die is billig und hat das Gewässertelegram wo eben steht wo grad was läuft.
> Zweiter Favourit ist die F&F ebenfalls großes Plus wegen der DVD.
> Noch ein Anliegen wegen der zu hohen Preise wollt mir letztens mal die "Fliegenfischen"(ist glaub ich auch ne Tochterzeitschrift von F&F) kaufen 8,50€ das is mir Persönlich dann doch bissel viel nur weil es dort Speziell ums Fliegenfischen geht.
> ...


 
jepp bei den Fliegenfischern ist es ja auch so "Vielerorts" #q wie damals beim Tennis...
jeder wollte mitschwimmen und mußte feststellen, 
nach dem  Kauf der Tennissocken 
war bei vielen schon 
SCHICHT im SCHACH|uhoh: 

Grüsse aus Indien#h


----------



## Kxxxxx (29. Januar 2007)

*AW: Kommentare zu: Entwicklung der Angelzeitschriften*

Ich persönlich habe seit etwa zwei Jahren die Fisch und Fang abboniert.

Der Leserschwund wundert mich nicht. Überzogen ausgedrückt, reicht es für ein Fachmagazin nicht aus über die X´te Methode zu schreiben, mit der ich meinen Futterkorb an der Angel montieren kann oder wie ich durch Zupfen des Gummifischs im Takt von Alle meine Entchen mehr Zander fange. Meistens werden diese Artikel dann auch noch auf mehrere Seiten aufgeblasen. Ich erwarte von einem Fachmagazin, dass es auch zu aktuellen, für die Angelei wichtige politische Themen, Stellung nimmt. Wenigstens ab und an könnten dann auch Themen aus dem Bereich Teichwirtschaft dabei sein. Es wird sicher den ein oder anderen vereinsmäßig organisierten Angler unter den Lesern geben. Auch mit der Angelei verbundene Rechtsfragen könnten angesprochen werden. Dies alles erfolgt aber nicht ausreichend. Die Zeitschriften nutzen daher nicht die Breite des möglichen Spektrums an Themen, die für Angler interessant sein können. Ich habe mich schon des Öfteren gefragt, ob man das ewige Wiederholen des Themas „wie fange ich mehr und größer“ überhaupt noch Journalismus nennen kann oder ob nicht schon längst das Niveau von Groschenromanen erreicht ist. Auch Groschenromane wiederholen immer die selben Klischees. Nichts anderes machen diese Zeitschriften. Nach meinem Empfinden gilt dies für beide Fachmagazine, auch wenn die Fisch und Fang wenigstens ein angelpolitisches Thema pro Ausgabe anreißt. Gerade diese Artikel sind leider oftmals derart schwach, dass sie den Kohl nicht Fett machen. Sicherlich ist es den Fisch und Fang Leuten gelungen durch die Abo CD eine bessere Kundenbindung zu erreichen. Darauf lassen jedenfalls die Zahlen schließen. Ob dies auf Dauer reichen wird erscheint fraglich.

Zum Preis der Zeitschriften kann ich wenig Sagen. Da müsste ich wissen, was die Zeitung der Artikel eines freien Journalisten kostet. Vielleicht weiß es einer und teilt es mir mit. Ich würde ungern dumm sterben.  Wenn es sich lohnt, mache ich mir vielleicht mal die Mühe und schreibe selber einen Artikel, statt hier nur als Besserwisser rum zu grandeln.


----------



## Itets (29. Januar 2007)

*AW: Kommentare zu: Entwicklung der Angelzeitschriften*



Dolfin schrieb:


> Ein Thema, was mich wirklich interessiert und auch frustriert.
> Ich habe hunderte dieser Zeitschriften gekauft und gelesen. Dazu habe ich viele Extrahefte, Bücher und Videos dieser Verlage. Irgendwann kam der Punkt, an dem ich keine Lust mehr hatte. Die meisten Artikel werden mehrfach verwertet. Sie landen in der Zeitschrift, dem Sonderheft und auch noch in den Büchern. Echter Journalismus findet kaum noch statt. Irgendwie sind alle den Inserenten verpflichtet oder man will eigenen Interessen als Brassen, Schleien, Wels oder weiß ich was für ein Guru nachgehen.
> Der lesende geneigte Leser ist eigentlich garnicht mehr erforderlich. Der Verkauf eines interessanten Heftes hat nur noch den Grund, die Werbebotschaft als verkauft abzubuchen. Der Verkauf der Heftchen ist eigentlich völlig uninteressant, da diese bereits durch die Werbeverträge überbezahlt sind. Ein Grund für die seltsamen Prämien, die immer wieder für neue Abonnenten sorgen sollen.
> Interessante Artikel können doch garnicht erst entstehen, wenn die Berichtenden entweder vom Reiseveranstalter, anderen Leistungsanbietern oder der Geräteindustrie gesponsert werden.


 

Da hast du recht, wenn man über lange zeit z.B. den Blinker abonniert hat, braucht man sich keines der Sonderhefte mehr kaufen. Die Tips hat man irgendwo alle schon gelesen.

Gruß
itets


----------



## Thomas9904 (30. Januar 2007)

*AW: Kommentare zu: Entwicklung der Angelzeitschriften*



> Zum Preis der Zeitschriften kann ich wenig Sagen. Da müsste ich wissen, was die Zeitung der Artikel eines freien Journalisten kostet.


Die Bezahlung der FreeLancer dürfte dabei die kleinste Rolle spielen.

Bedenken muss man dabei auch, dass der Verlag nur ca. die Hälfte des Kaufpreises eines Heftes bekommt, der Rest bleibt beim Handel.

Rechnet man dazu, dass der Blinker z. B. eine Druckauflage von ca. 120.000 bei einem Verkauf von ca. 70.000 hat, muss man ja auch die Differenz von 50.000 gedruckten Exemplaren rechnen, die in den Schredder wandern.

Im reinen Druck dürfte ein Exemplar so um die 30 - 50 Cent kosten (kommt natürlich auf das verwendete Papier, Anzahl der Farbseiten etc. an), also wandern da schon mal ca.  20.000 Euro "in den Müll".

Die Logistikkosten sollte man auch nicht unterschätzen (Zuerst die Hefte an den Kiosk bringen, dann die Remissionen wieder retour, dazu Abonnentenverwaltung, Einzelverschickung an Abonennten etc.).

Neben der eigentlichen Redaktion muss aber auch das Layout bezahlt werden, Vertrieb und Verwaltung, und, und, und......

Da diese Kosten bei jedem Verlag anders gelagert sind, lassen sich da wohl nur schwer solide Schätzungen anstellen.

Zudem hat ein Verlag im Normalfall ja nicht nur einen Titel, sondern mehrere. Das kann dann auch bedeuten dass der einen Titel den anderen evtl. "mitfinanzieren" muss.

Interessant in dem Zusammenhang ist ja auch, dass Verlage immer wieder verkauft/gekauft werden. Wäre ein Verlag mit  seinem Angebot alleine stark genug, würde es dazu wohl auch kaum kommen.......

Und ein "gekaufter" Verlag muss seinem Käufer ja auch Zahlen "liefern", heutzutage wird ja jede "Einzelsparte" zu einem "Profitcenter" umfunktioniert und muss eine entsprechende Eigenkapitalrendite erwirtschaften.

Interessant auch die Anmerkung zu den Prämien, ich vermute mal dass sich da die Verlage eher ein Eigentor geschossen haben, als sie das angefangen haben.

Denn  heute wandelt sich die "Abogesellschaft" innerhalb drei Jahren fast einmal komplett um. Und um die Leser/ehemaligen Abonnenten wieder als neue Abonnenten zu gewinnen, scheint es für die Verlage heute keinen anderen Weg mehr als Zugaben zu geben (Werbeprämien, DVD etc.). 

Auch diesen Kostenfaktor darf man nicht vergessen - denn selbst wenn das mit den Prämien null auf null aufgehen sollte, bleibt immer noch der Verwaltungsaufwand dafür. Zudem stehen die Verlage dann untereinander in einem "Kampf" um die jeweils attraktivsten Prämien.

So gesehen ist zumindest von den wirtschaftlichen Betrachtungen her der Kaufpreis der Angelzeitschriften mit Sicherheheit nicht zu hoch.

Inwieweit der Kaufpreis für den einzelnen Leser für das jeweils gebotene zu hoch ist, muss ja jeder für sich selbst entscheiden................


----------



## henningcl (30. Januar 2007)

*AW: Kommentare zu: Entwicklung der Angelzeitschriften*

hi

matze koch finde ich extrem super ,den könnte man sogar zum zugpferd der ff zeitung machen.

am besten fand ich den film in den holländischen gräben auf hecht ,da hat er mehrmals versucht die einrastende hakenlösezange an seiner jacke zu befestigen und es klappte nicht.

man hab ich mich beömmelt.

das thema werbung kann ich so nicht nachvollziehen.
zb:die elle hat ca 50% der seiten werbung.
und woher sollten wir wissen was es neues gibt ohne werbung?????

grüsse henning


----------



## Kxxxxx (30. Januar 2007)

*AW: Kommentare zu: Entwicklung der Angelzeitschriften*



henningcl schrieb:


> hi
> 
> matze koch finde ich extrem super ,den könnte man sogar zum zugpferd der ff zeitung machen.
> 
> ...


 
Matze Koch ist in der Tat, der absolute Höhepunkt auf der ABO-DVD. Leider ist er nur so selten dabei.


----------



## raubfischwunder (8. Februar 2007)

*AW: Kommentare zu: Entwicklung der Angelzeitschriften*

Die vielen Beiträge zum Blinker empfinde ich ähnlich.
Habe den Blinker früher auch sehr sehr viele Jahre ins Haus geschickt bekommen.
Musste jedoch feststellen-, dass die "armen gefangenen Riesen von Fischen" das ein oder andere Jahr für ein Foto herhalten mussten im Laufe der Jahre- und ab und zu nur in anderen Posen (damit meine ich Bildperspektiven grins grins) abgelichtet wurden sind.
Im übrigen finde ich den Blinker und deren Berichte stinke stinke langweilig.
Übrigens die verdienen damit richtig gutes Geld.
Falls man Tipps und Tricks damit meine ich echt Gute bekommen will und alles  rund um die Angelei erfahren möchte dann denke ich einmal ist man z.B.:  Hier im Anglerforum viel besser aufgehoben-
und die Beiträge sind allemal besser oder -
Was meint Ihr dazu?
Oder bin ich auch nur ganze einfach satt- auf den Blinker und CO.. weil ich zuviel Geld für die vielen bunten Bilder (vor allem Werbung ) im Laufe der Zeit ausgegeben habe-
hätte mir dafür lieber ne Rute nach Wunsch bauen lassen sollen-
ich glaube da wäre ne tolle handgebaute... rausgesprungen.


----------



## Nordlichtangler (14. Februar 2007)

*AW: Kommentare zu: Entwicklung der Angelzeitschriften*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Inwieweit der Kaufpreis für den einzelnen Leser für das jeweils gebotene zu hoch ist, muss ja jeder für sich selbst entscheiden................


Genau so isses!

Gibt auch auch einen guten Mittelweg, den Redakteuren und Gestaltern der nicht mehr so gefälligen Zeitschriften etwas mehr Feuer unterm Hintern zu machen ohne sie gleich verhungern zu lassen:

Raus aus dem ABO, nur noch kaufen wenn einem was aus der Zeitung gefällt, Supermarktregal und Bahnhofzeitschriften und so! 
Dann hätten sie nicht mehr ihre "Abonnentensicherheit" und müßten sich für jede Ausgabe ein bischen mehr anstrengen, vor allem Leser/Kundennah denken. :g 

So für bestimmte Örtchen habe ich (wie andere auch) ja gerne mal ne zumindest abwechlungsreiche und amüsante Lekture, und das können halt auch "Studioaufnahmen" von O.P. sein, das geht bei mir dann inzwischen als Angel-Comic durch! :q :q :q

Harte Zeiten für Fakes im Zeitalter der Angler, die Punktemuster von Trutten und Esoxen genau unterscheiden und sich fast idetisch merken können! :g


----------



## blasi (28. Oktober 2007)

*AW: Kommentare zu: Entwicklung der Angelzeitschriften*

Also ich finde auch ,daß in den Angelzeitschriften sehr viel Werbung drin steht.Wenn man allerdings die Unkosten für die Herstellung einer solchen Auflage betrachtet, dann verstehe ich das wiederum.Es steht wirklich nicht viel neues drin ,ist halt immerwieder neu verpackt.Ich habe den Eindruck,die wollen uns immerwieder zum angeln motivieren,besonders im Winter.


----------



## Tommi-Engel (24. April 2008)

*AW: Kommentare zu: Entwicklung der Angelzeitschriften*

Ich habe so ziemlich alle Zeitunge abboniert.
Aber irgendwie steht immer das selbe drin.
Vieleicht bin ich auch einfach so arrogant geworden, das ich meine nichts mehr lernen zu können.
Auch die Fänge, die in den Berichten präsentiert werden imponieren mich nicht wirklich (vieleicht bin ich doch arrogant|kopfkrat)
Obwohl man ja eigentlich nie auslernt, aber eben diese Angelzeitungen bringen mich dabei nicht weiter. Lieber auf eigene Ideen setzen und jede Menge ausprobieren.


----------



## bardy (25. April 2008)

*AW: Kommentare zu: Entwicklung der Angelzeitschriften*

Hatte Fisch und Fang 2 Jahre abonniert, aber nun auch gekündigt. Heute findet man alles auch im Internet, da brauch man theoretisch keine Fachzeitschriften mehr. Alleine in diesem Forum gibt es so viele Tips und Tricks usw. Gewässertechnisch sogar besser als in allen Zeitungen, da man direkt mit den Menschen in den Gebieten sprechen kann! Videos gibt es im Internet usw. Man muss nur ein wenig suchen


----------



## AndiS (27. Juli 2008)

*AW: Kommentare zu: Entwicklung der Angelzeitschriften*

Ich habe das Blinkerabo nur wegen der Prämie ( war damals das Echolot ).
Und muss leider sagen, dass die Qualität der Zeitschrift abnimmt. Auch mit der jetzigen DVD finde ich die Blinker ziemlich langweilig. Über die Angelwoche brauch man sich wohl gar nicht zu äussern (Bildzeitung für Angler). Fisch und Fang oder der Raubfisch finde ich sehr interresant, nicht nur wegen der DVD. Auch die Berichte sind sehr informativ.


----------



## Keek (28. Juli 2008)

*AW: Kommentare zu: Entwicklung der Angelzeitschriften*

Hallo Leute,

ich hatte in der Vergangenheit schon die AW abonniert und gelegentlich Blinker, F&F gekauft. Genervt von der vielen Werbung, dem dürftigen Inhalt und dem recht saftigen Preis habe ich das dann lange Zeit gelassen. Irgendwann im Urlaub, als mir danach war, habe ich beim Händler Zeitschriften angesehen und siehe da...den ESOX entdeckt!
Der ist zwar dünner, vom gleichen Verlag wie Blinker und auch nicht IMMER der Bringer, aber dank des, wie ich finde sehr geringen Preises immer lohnend! Da habe ich schon viele nette Berichte und auch gute Tipps gefunden. Und wie gesagt: man ärgert sich über die 1,70 € (so um und bei) nicht ganz so doll, wenn die Ausgabe mal lahm ist.

|wavey:


----------



## Petrusautor (11. November 2008)

*AW: Kommentare zu: Entwicklung der Angelzeitschriften*

Ich betreibe ja neben der Angelei auch Bootssport, kenne daher nicht nur die Angelfachzeitschriften, sondern auch die Bootsmagazine.
In der Tat waren die Zeitschriften früher unterhaltsamer. Sie boten eine Vielfalt an anglerischer Unterhaltung, Information und ein ausgewogenes Verhältnis zwischen Werbung und redaktionellen Beiträgen. 

Im Bereich Angeln hat das stark abgenommen. Die Blätter sind gefüllt mit Reklame, vom Bier über den unentbehrlichen Off-Roader bis hin zu allerlei anderem Schnickschnack, den ein Angler angeblich unbedingt benötigt.
Die Vielfalt der Berichte hat dadurch stark abgenommen, dass es jetzt für jeden Angelbereich und jeden Fisch ein eigenes Magazin geben muss. Und das wird auf die Dauer langweilig. Der Blick auf das Hobby Angeln wird nur noch auf den Zielfisch reduziert. Das kann nicht gut gehen, denn mangels ausreichender neuer Informationen werden nur alte Kamellen wieder aufgearbeitet. Die informativen Magazine verkümmern notgedrungen zu Hochglanz-Foto-Alben.

Die Mischung aus allem fehlt ganz eindeutig. Ich kann nicht erwarten, dass mir eine Raubfischzeitung jeden Monat technische Neuerungen und Fangsensationen ohne Ende serviert. Oder eine Zielfischzeitschrift mir zehn Jahre lang Informationen zu einem Fisch und seinem Revier gibt, die ich nicht schon alle nach einem Jahr (spätestens) gekannt habe.

Im Bereich Wassersport ist es ähnlich. Motorboot-Magazine, Seglerzeitschriften usw. machen sich themenmäßig Konkurrenz. Schlägt man sie auf, bekommt man in jedem Heft seitenlange Infos über neue Boote und Yachten, die auf den Messen angeboten werden. Zu Preisen, die ein "normaler" Wasserportler längst nicht mehr bedienen kann. Um das abzumildern, werden Berichte über Wassersportreviere geschrieben, die irgendwo auf der Welt liegen, mit einem eigenen Boot nicht mehr erreichbar sind und wo man wiederum nur für teueres Geld "chartern" kann.

Manchmal hat man den Eindruck, dass gerade hier ganze Themenbereiche eins zu eins in alle Magazine wandern. Und das zeitgleich.

Gehen wir mal davon aus, dass eine Fachzeitschrift sich nicht über den Verkauf der gedruckten Exemplare finanziert. Haupteinnahmequelle für den Verlag ist doch die Werbung. Wie viele Magazine, Zeitschriften und Blätter wurden nur aus dem Grunde aufgelegt, der Werbung Platz und Raum zu verschaffen?

Es ist wohl so, dass aus einer Informationsgesellschaft eine Sensationsgesellschaft geworden ist. Nimmersatt und immer auf der Jagd nach dem nächsten Kick.


----------



## powermike1977 (11. November 2008)

*AW: Kommentare zu: Entwicklung der Angelzeitschriften*

habt ihr matze koch mal bei dem einen karpfenangeln gesehen...wo er sich das beissverhalten "fast nicht erklaeren konnte"?  grossartig der kerl - im gleichen beitrag hat er direkt vor einem verbalen beitrag nochmal so krass in sein broetchen gebissen, dass kein einziges wort rauskam. saugeil auch, dass die jungs das dringelassen haben. hab mich schrottgelacht! wir sollten einen fan-club fuer matze gruenden. sogar meine nicht-angelnden freunde finden ihn den hammer!


----------



## Gohann (11. November 2008)

*AW: Kommentare zu: Entwicklung der Angelzeitschriften*

Hallo Leute! 

Bin gerade durch Zufall auf das Thema gestoßen! Ja Matze Koch der ist immer unterhaltsam. Ich sehe mir mit Vorliebe seine Beiträge an. Und in meinen Augen ist er sehr kompetent! Ich habe meine Gummifischrute nach seiner Empfehlung in einer Raubfischanglerzeitung gekauft und muss sagen das er voll und ganz Recht hat. Ausserdem ist er nicht wie viele andere Verfechter von High End Gerät. Dafür ist er mir noch ne Nummer sympatischer! Eben einer dem es ums Angeln geht!

Gruß Gohann#h


----------



## Acipenser (2. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Kommentare zu: Entwicklung der Angelzeitschriften*

Outing:
ja, ich gestehe: ich habe gerade einige Angelzeitschriften hier liegen, die ich mir abonnieren werde. Eine wollte ich schon länger, die anderen sind interessant wegen der Prämien. Habe die Prämien ausgesucht, rumgegoogelt, keinen besseren Preis irgendwo gefunden und bekomme zu einem klasse Preis auch noch eine Angelzeitschrift ins Haus.

Daß da Werbung drin ist, stört mich nicht, denn ohne Werbung kein Printmedium. Und wenn der Quantum Team Angler kein Shimano Tackle in die Kamera hält, ist das eigentlich logisch nachvollziehbar; stört mich also auch weniger. Die Inhalte sind allgemein bei den Magazinen etwas blass geworden, Spezialmagazine teilweise etwas abgehoben, der Anfänger in einer Angeldisziplin findet sich dort nicht angesprochen. Aber die Prämien sind halt interessant - siehe oben.


----------



## Veit (26. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Kommentare zu: Entwicklung der Angelzeitschriften*

Fisch und Fang find ich super!!! Meine uneingeschränkte Lieblingszeitschrift. Ansonsten kauf ich auch vom Raubfisch jede Ausgabe. Den Rest kann man in die Tonne kloppen.


----------



## Albert von Bieren (27. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Kommentare zu: Entwicklung der Angelzeitschriften*

Stimme Veit teilweise zu.Viel Masse wenig Klasse.Immer Wiederholungen.
Derzeit auf Quappe,im Mai auf Hecht.Hochsommer makrele.Im Herbst wieder Hechtangeln.Nach 32 Jahren sind interessante Artikel echte Mangelware geworden.
Ok für Neulinge mag das eine oder andere gut sein aber für alte Anglerhasen?
Die Printmedien sollten eventuell einmal Ihr Konzept überdenken.
Ich guck auch mal in diverse Angelmagazine rein aber im Abo hab ich dir SZ.
Da les ich auch mal neue Sachen und nicht den Schnee von vorgestern.
Raubfisch mit Twister und Karpfen mit Boilie war schon vor 10 jahren ein alter Hut.


----------



## Alex.k (27. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Kommentare zu: Entwicklung der Angelzeitschriften*

Ich kaufe nur ESOX sehr interessant geschrieben und kostet nicht viel. Viel Werbung kann ich überhaupt nicht ausstehen sowohl im Fernsehen als auch in den Zeitschriften. Wenn ich manche Artikel lese wo meist die Werbung des Teammitgliedes enthält, vergeht mir die Lust am lesen.
Meistens lese ich aber die Berichte im Internet.

Blinker habe ich noch nicht gelesen. Dafür Rute und Rolle paar mal und Fisch und Fang. Als PDF aus dem Internet aboniert|supergri


----------



## Silvo (27. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Kommentare zu: Entwicklung der Angelzeitschriften*



Christian D schrieb:


> Johannes Dietl ist klasse! Es gibt doch noch Angler, die sich wie ein Kind freuen, auch wenn nur ein handlanger Barsch an der rute hängt!
> "Jeder gefangene Barsch ist ein schöner Barsch" sagte er mal voller Begeisterung in einem Video!
> Leider ist bei vielen diese kindliche Freude etwas verloren gegangen. ´Leider auch bei mir.
> Er ist ein angler mit Herz!!!#6




Haha das stimmt,
als ich im August beim Nachtangeln an der Nordsee in Holland war und ich eine wunderschöne Seezunge von 42cm fing,da bin ich ausgeflippt wie ein 5 Jähriger,ich dachte nämlich ich bin alleine!!!
Doch da stand stand aufeinmal jemand hinter mir und war am grinsen|supergriwar schon ´n bisschen peinlich.

Liebe Grüße
Silvo


----------



## Emsfliege (21. Januar 2009)

*AW: Kommentare zu: Entwicklung der Angelzeitschriften*

Guten Tag zusammen,
Es wird immer wieder vorkommen das sich Artikel über gewisse Methoden überschneiden.
Das es neue Moden gibt über die in den verschiedenen Zeitschriften dann wie wild berichtet wird finde ich auch normal.
Als Neuling habe ich damals die Zeitschriften mit den für mich interessanten Themen 
buchstäblich aufgesaugt um so viel wie möglich übers Angeln zu erfahren.
Werbung ist dabei bestimmt auch ein Muß.Woher sonst bekomme ich über neue Ruten,verbesserte Rollen und die noch besser haltene Schnur eine gute Beschreibung.
Und letzt endlich sind wir alle doch immer auf der Suche Neuheiten zu testen und vielleicht sogar in unser Eigenes zu übernehmen.

Es liegt an jedem selber ob er die Dinger kauft oder nicht.
Mir selbst bereitet das Lesen,egal welche, immer noch viel Freude und so manches Mal bleibt am Abend der Fernseher aus.

In diesem Sinne,


----------



## emsopa (21. Januar 2009)

*AW: Kommentare zu: Entwicklung der Angelzeitschriften*



AlbertvonBieren schrieb:


> Stimme Veit teilweise zu.Viel Masse wenig Klasse.Immer Wiederholungen.
> Derzeit auf Quappe,im Mai auf Hecht.Hochsommer makrele.Im Herbst wieder Hechtangeln.Nach 32 Jahren sind interessante Artikel echte Mangelware geworden.
> Ok für Neulinge mag das eine oder andere gut sein aber für alte Anglerhasen?
> Die Printmedien sollten eventuell einmal Ihr Konzept überdenken.
> ...



wiederholungen nach einigen jahren finde ich nicht schlecht.
es steigen immer neue angler, speziell jungangler ein, und die können eigentlich nur davon profitieren und lernen.
angelberichte aus dem kongo und wer weiss wo noch, lesen sich zwar gut, aber welcher normale angler kommt da jemals hin?

was mir auf die nüsse geht sind die die sogenannten angelprofis die für diese zeitschriften schreiben.
einige davon, speziell die wettfischer kenne ich noch persönlich.
die spielen sich auf, als ob sie die Angelweisheiten mit der suppenkelle gefressen haben.
heute sind sie karpfen-, zander-, hecht- und welsspezialisten.:c
geben tipps zum angeln, die mir manchmal die tränen vor lachen in die augen treiben.
wie schnell die doch auf ander fische und methoden umsteigen konnten.|bigeyes
und nicht nur das, einige scheinen die absoluten allrounder zu sein, die jeder angelmethode perfekt beherrschen.#q

wer die real kennt der weiß, dass die auch nur mit wasser gekocht haben und heute auch nur mit wasser kochen.
papier ist aber geduldig.|supergri


----------



## Domi-2 (21. Januar 2009)

*AW: Kommentare zu: Entwicklung der Angelzeitschriften*

Hallo zusammen!

Es soll demnächst ne neue Angelzeitschrift rauskommen. Ich bin mal gespannt was in der so steht! 
Schaut mal hier  http:////www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?p=2339418#post2339418

oder hier http://www.hechtundco.de


Gruss Domi          #h


----------



## Patrick S. (23. Januar 2009)

*AW: Kommentare zu: Entwicklung der Angelzeitschriften*

Da zeichnet sich ja schon lange eine Trendwende ab. Die Fisch und Fang ( habe selber Abo ) zieht ja so langsam aber sicher vorbei oder besser ist schon vorbei gezogen.

Das Format ist aber auch einfach klasse, ich meine ich habe beide gelesen, aber die Fisch und Fang gestaltet das Magazin sehr familiär. Und dazu noch die unschlagbare DVD...einfach das beste Magazin aufm Markt ( meine Meinung ) .


----------



## Patrick S. (13. August 2009)

*AW: Kommentare zu: Entwicklung der Angelzeitschriften*

Schönes Ergebnis, das kann ich als langjähriger ( und bleibender ) ABO - Kunde der FuF sagen...

Danke für solche Infos Thomas...


----------

